# Sentra Lug Pattern



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

What is the lug pattern for a 1991 Sentra? 4 by what? I need to know if they would be compatable with some wheels off of a Stanza from about the same time. Thanks!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

4x100


----------

